# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  FBT stopped eating

## FBTmom

Hello. In June of this year we rescued two FBT's from my son's classroom where they were living in a 2gal. betta container with a little gravel, a small bowl of water, and nothing else. They apparently lived that way for about three years. Anyway, we adopted them and put them in a 20gal. tank with half water and half land. Now they're in my 33gal. with 75% water that's 4" deep with a small filter set on low flow, and 25% land with hiding spots. I do a water change every few days, and yes, I de-chlorinate the water first. 
Anyway, my son has always hand fed the toads their crickets without any problems. (Sometimes we'd release the crickets, but too many drown.) But a couple weeks ago, one of the toads stopped eating. I wasn't too worried because he seemed healthy and wasn't acting any differently than usual. But now it's going on two weeks. He still looks fine and all, but I can't figure out why he won't eat. We tried putting him in a separate container, and while the crickets walked all over him, including across his face, after about 15 minutes he still hadn't eaten any of them. He won't eat the mealworms either. 
Now, I don't know if this is a coincidence, but just prior to this happening, we tried feeding canned dead crickets for the simple reason that our pet store always runs out of live crickets and I was hoping the canned stuff would work as a back up. It didn't. But this one toad hasn't eaten anything since...........
Anyway, our house temp. is 75 and their water temp. is 70 degrees.
Any ideas would be so appreciated, as I'm really starting to get worried. Thank you!

----------


## FBTmom

Here's a picture of the tank set-up, as well as the toad that's not eating. As you can see, he's plump and healthy looking, even after not eating for so long. 
I just tried to feed him again by just putting a cricket loose in the tank. The cricket sat on the back of the non-eating toad (after running around loose for 5 minutes) and the other toad snatched him up! This guy is just not interested in eating.
Another piece of info- the toad not eating also started just shortly after moving them to this new, larger, tank set-up. Though that shouldn't be the issue. When I moved them from that horrible betta container to the 20gal, he didn't stop eating.
Anyway, thanks again for any help.

----------


## Julia

Hi Diane,

Thats wonderful that you rescued those poor FBT's from the classroom!  

I think part of your problem may be the water temperature is too cold.  I would recommend temps around 75-80 in the water.   Warm water helps the toads digest...if they are not digesting properly then they will not want to eat.  

It gets kinda chilly in BC so I would recommend a turtle heater to keep the water temperature up.  You can also use fish heaters just be sure that it has a protective case on it so it can not burn your animals.

----------


## Julia

I did not see your second post until after I responded.  Thats a beautiful set up!  Sometimes it takes frogs/toads several weeks to settle after changing their environment.  Some may adjust faster then others.

----------


## 1beataway

It's great that you rescued these two toads and are putting them in such a large tank! It looks fantastic, by the way.

Do you know how old the toad is? And is there any chance the toad swallowed a piece of gravel accidently and might be impacted? How long has it not been eating?

----------


## Julia

Just brainstorming ideas here, but did your last set up have wood in the water like this one?  Correct me if I am wrong but wood can change the PH balance of the water.  I know thats a big deal for fish...not sure how it would affect toads.

----------


## 1beataway

I could be wrong, but I don't think it does affect the toads. I have a friend who had 10 FBT in a tank, and there was driftwood in the water like that, and they were completely fine.

----------


## FBTmom

Thanks, Julia and 1beataway for your responses.

Julia-I've finally found a heater that I can order for the water! I've been looking for a while since winter is coming. I'm from a very small town that has _nothing_ except one tiny private pet store with a tiny inventory. Anyway, I'm going to order the heater on-line. It's a TetraFauna Aquatic Reptile heater, 100W.
The wood I have in the tank came from a very clean lake here, and I boiled it for 15 minutes before using it. Same as the rocks and everything else in the tank. I can pick up a PH test kit and check it if it really could be a problem. The toads spend 95% of their time in the water.

1beataway- The toad hasn't eaten for almost 2 weeks. I'm not totally sure of his age, but he was in that classroom for 3 years, and prior to that they came from the pet store. I don't know how old they are when they show up in the stores, so he's at least 3+ years old. 
 Now, as far as the gravel, I know it's not great to use. In the 20 gal tank I had them in previously I tried soil, etc, and what a nasty mess. So I'm back to the gravel here, but there's mostly frog moss and the piece of bark on land, so I'm hoping he didn't ingest a piece of gravel. Now that the moss has proven to work ok, I'm going to cover the rest of the above water gravel with it. In this tank (except for the cricket I tossed in today) the toads have never 'free fed'; my son always hand feeds them, so I'm doubting he ate gravel. I'm really hoping not. What a horrible thought..........

----------


## 1beataway

I don't know if your pet store has it, but there's a larger "gravel" that my friend uses. We sell it with our aquarium gravel, and each piece of rock is about half the size of the frog, so they couldn't eat it. Just a thought.

But since they were always hand fed, I would think that's not part of the problem. I think Julia may have it right with the water being cold. Let's hope it's that and the heater will fix it!

----------


## Jace

*Hi, Diane and welcome to the Forum.  First, let me say that your setup is absolutely gorgeous-what kind of background is that?  I have 9 FBTs myself and I would love to jazz up their tank a bit.*

*I have to agree with Julia: some toads are affected more by water and air temperature than others.  I would try heating the water up a bit and see how that goes.  On that note, your toad looks very well fed, and I have had some of my bigger toads go a long time without eating for no apparent reason.  They never even looked worse off because of it.  I think they just wanted to see me panic!!   Of course, once they started eating again, they put Hoover vacuum cleaners to shame.  As long as your toad is still active and doing its normal, toadly, things, I would just stick to your regular feeding schedule, work on water temp and go from there.  Best of luck!*

*P.S. I come from a small Northern B.C. town and when I first got into frogs, I was so frustrated with the lack of basic supplies.  Thank goodness for Internet!!  Best of luck.*

----------


## FBTmom

1beataway- I tried to get larger gravel originally, but no, our store doesn't sell it. But I do have some river pebbles I can use (that were boiled and in their 20gal tank before). They're much larger, about the size you were mentioning (you can see some of them in the tank picture). I'm going put down more of the pebbles, along with more moss. So on land they will have no access to the gravel. What about the gravel underwater? Should I remove that, too, and put down rocks?

Jo-Anna- The background is just the aquarium backing for fish tanks that you buy by the foot at pet stores. It's attached on the outside. I got it when I originally had fish in the tank, and just left it on for the toads. The poor toads kept trying to climb the 'rocks' when I first put them in there. I started feeling so guilty watching them, I almost removed it! But now they've either figured it out, or just given up.
Yes, the lack of basic supplies in a small town is very frustrating. First for my fish, now for my toads. It's crazy. Our pet store sells the toads, but none of the supplies for them! Anyway, I will order the heater and see how that goes.
Do they need heat for the air as well? Or will heated water be good enough. They spend so little time _out_ of the water.

----------


## lnaminneci

Diane,

You have made a really great home for your FBT's!  I love the set up!
You have saved them from such tight living quarters in a beta container?!?!?!? WOW
Keep us posted on how they are doing.  Hopefully he just needs to get adjusted to all that new space and maybe warmer water. :Smile: 

What are the little guys' names?  Welcome to the Forum!  :Frog Smile: 

~Lesley

----------


## Jace

*I would just worry about water temp. They spend most of their time in there anyway, and that way they can have two temperature zones and can choose where they want to be. I am going to have to bite the bullet and get a heater for mine as well. With winter on its wonderful way, our house is too cool for them to be active much. I wonder if I can find anyone to knit them little sweaters??? Lol.*

----------


## 1beataway

I don't think you would need to worry about the gravel under the water. It seems to me that they prefer to stay near the top of the water, and not to dive down deep. I think it'll be fine.  :Smile:   And I agree with Jace about only increasing the water temperature.

Also, Jace...I think you're on to an idea! Froggie sweaters! From sizes XXXXS to XXXXXXXS.

----------


## Jace

*Elaine, do you think little froggy booties would be pushing it???*

----------


## 1beataway

Not if you add super tiny froggie winter hats. In various seasonal colors.

----------


## FBTmom

Yeah, to think they lived 3 yrs. in a little 6"x12" plastic container with only a little bowl of water. No privacy, no hidey spots, absolutely nothing except that little bowl. And they couldn't both fit in the bowl at the same time, either. They had to take turns in it! I really don't know how they stayed alive. Now the horrible container is my cricket keeper. You should have seen these toads the first time they went into the 20gal. tank and could actually swim and jump. It was awesome to see, watching them stretch their little legs and toes out for the first time ever.
My son named them Spuzzum and Bonkers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Bonkers is the one who won't eat.

----------


## 1beataway

Spuzzum and Bonkers! I love it. Kids come up with the best names.

And yeah, it's unbelievable. Amphibians can sometimes last through the toughest things. I'm so glad you found them though.  :Smile:  

I can't wait to hear that you bought more to put in that nice tank.  :Wink:

----------


## FBTmom

Imagine my suprise when I posted my answer, and then read all the posts that had come in in the meantime! You guys are hilarious! 
(But I'll put my order in for one XXS for Spuzzum, and one XXXXS for little Bonkers. Both in red, please, as that's their favorite colors).

----------


## FBTmom

Actually, 1beataway, my son is _begging_ for more toads to "rescue" from the pet store, but I wasn't sure if our toads would feel put out (or scared) if we added strangers to their home

----------


## Jace

*Haha-Diane, your order is duly noted!! * 

*Sounds like you are their hero.  They are in the lap of luxury now with you.  I love what your son named them.  These toads are great for kids-and would be perfect as classroom pets.  However, often times the proper research is not done and then they suffer needlessly.  Spuzzum and Bonkers I think will continue to have a long, healthy life with you and your son. * 

*Elaine...we can't forget the mittens!!  Whatever would they do without mittens??*

----------


## 1beataway

I'd wait a few more weeks to let you guys settle in (and make sure that Bonkers is ok!) and to get a heater, but then there shouldn't be a problem. It is always smart to quarantine the new ones for a month before you add them, though.

----------


## Jace

*Diane-I originally started with three and over the last year have a total of 9.  Just make sure you pick toads that are active, have bright colours and clear eyes.  Ask the petstore to feed them in front of you and pick the ones that clearly eat.  The more the merrier!!*

----------


## 1beataway

The mittens! Of course! But it could not work with tree frogs. They couldn't climb with mittens on. Anyways, I think White's would be as bad at losing their mittens as a group of kittens.

However, I think the toads and the non-tree frogs would benefit from them.

----------


## 1beataway

Yeah. There should be absolutely no problem with you going to the store and buying 8 or 10.  :Smile:

----------


## lnaminneci

> Also, Jace...I think you're on to an idea! Froggie sweaters! From sizes XXXXS to XXXXXXXS.


OOOHhhhhh.....OoooooHhhh   I want one!   Ummm...make that 4 actually!  
A pink one for Pako, purple for Niko, red for Hilo, and which color for Alto??!!?  Blue? Pink?  I haven't heard any more croaking.....maybe I should go with a neutral yellow then.  :Smile:  
And I think Alto will need it in XXL!!

----------


## 1beataway

Get Alto a light green. That can be male or female!

----------


## Jace

*Wow, this new business idea is taking off better than I ever expected!!  We could make several dollars in just a matter of weeks!  Lesley, I think I nice orange would work for Alto-it is fall after all.  Ooh, how about chocolate brown??*

*I agree with Elaine, though, Diane-if you do get more, keep them in quarantine for 4 weeks before adding them to Spuzzum and Bonkers.  And lets make sure Bonkers is doing okay.  There will always be time for more toads!*

----------


## 1beataway

Fall colors! I like it! And then you can start the winter line. Don't forget the holiday sweaters.

----------


## FBTmom

8 or 10 more???? :Frog Surprise:   At $10-15 each, I won't be in hurry to get that many at once. (see how I say "at once" :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

Anyway, I definately wouldn't consider getting any while Bonkers isn't eating. I'd wait quite a while. Though with now having my 20gal. tank sitting empty, it would make a great quarantine home. 
I re-did the land area of the tank, and have included a pic. No more open areas of gravel to maybe accidentally swallow. I sanded smooth the opening of the upside down pot, so don't fear, there's no sharp edges anywhere. And besides that hidey spot, they can easily get behind it and the hanging plant to an area that's quite private for them.

----------


## 1beataway

$10-15 each?! We sell them for like $7. 

I didn't see a picture included.  :Big Grin:  But you're totally right, that 20 gallon is just sitting there empty.  :Wink:

----------


## FBTmom

Forgot the picture!

----------


## lnaminneci

NICE!!   :Big Applause:

----------


## 1beataway

Looks great!

----------


## FBTmom

Yeah, prices here are crazy. Even the little heater I'm ordering (Tetra Fauna Aquatic Reptile Heater, 100W) is going to be $32, plus taxes and shipping. That's at BigAl's Online. So far it's the only one I've found that'll work in my setup. All the submersible fish heaters are too long, and knowing my toads, they'll want to sit on it and they'll burn their little bums. So I have to go with the reptile heater.

----------


## 1beataway

That sucks.  :Frown:  

And here you go, Jace. Your first sweater design.

----------


## Jace

*Hahaha!  LOVE it!!  Very festive, too.  Hmmm, what about frog elves?  Pointy shoes might work.*

----------


## 1beataway

Jace, you're going to be leading the industry in froggie apparel! I can't wait till you start designing costumes! :P

I want Luigi dressed like Mario. And Baudrillard could be Kermit the Frog.

----------


## lnaminneci

> And here you go, Jace. Your first sweater design.


 :Frog Smile: LOVE IT!!!! :Frog Smile: 

You are going to do a killing in sales this Christmas!!!!  :Frog Smile:   I've got my 4 orders in right?

~Lesley

----------


## 1beataway

Jace, you should hire me.

Here's Niko.

----------


## lnaminneci

Niko will be the envy of all her froggy friends.   :Cool:

----------


## 1beataway

And Alto!

----------


## 1beataway

Sorry we hijacked your thread, Diane. We just simply went mad. lol

----------


## FBTmom

Hey, no problem! I don't consider it hijacked at all. I'm getting info. I need for my toads, and having a great time, too! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lnaminneci

Elaine,
Here's a sweater for Baudrillard  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

> Elaine,
> Here's a sweater for Baudrillard


I love it! Baudrillard will be the Man...er....Frog!

----------


## 1beataway

Sorry, couldn't leave the other 2 out!

Pako, and Hilo.

----------


## lnaminneci

HaaaHaaa!  LOVE it!   Love Pako's pink hoody, I think I want one for myself!  Then we can be twinsies!
OK, now all the frog owners need to have sweaters to match their froggies :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Lol..Elaine..I really like the hoodie..do you have it in other colours..pinks not really my colour. :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

I cannot sew, btw! This is all on Jace. I'll tell Jace 1 hoodie, XXXXXS, and 3 (1 extra large, and then whatever size you two are).  :Big Grin:

----------


## lnaminneci

We can't leave Luigi out!  He's ready for his Harley!  :Cool:

----------


## Jace

*Wow, I go to work for 8 hours, and the lot of you go crazy!!  However, I think we have a great design team here.  We have to mix it up, stay on the cutting edge and we could be in pet store across North America in no time!! * 

*Diane-we're a tad bit loony here on Frog Forum..but as you can see, we manage to have fun, share knowledge and love our frogs and toads like family!  We're very glad you joined!  Now...when should we get this production underway?!!  LOL!*

----------


## FBTmom

Well............ since _my_ poor toads are freezing their cute little butts off in their cold 70 degree water, I really think _I_ should get first pick of the sweaters. My heater is on it's way, I'm glad to report, but until it arrives........Bonkers would like the hoody, but in red XXS (he's a little chubby, for a frog that hasn't eaten in two weeks), and Spuzzum would like the hat/sweater set in red as well XXXXXS. :Frog Smile: 

I love this forum. It's got the greatest info, lots of interesting reading, and lots of laughs at the same time.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now about my cold toad's sweaters???

----------


## 1beataway

> Well............ since _my_ poor toads are freezing their cute little butts off in their cold 70 degree water, I really think _I_ should get first pick of the sweaters. My heater is on it's way, I'm glad to report, but until it arrives........Bonkers would like the hoody, but in red XXS (he's a little chubby, for a frog that hasn't eaten in two weeks), and Spuzzum would like the hat/sweater set in red as well XXXXXS.
> 
> I love this forum. It's got the greatest info, lots of interesting reading, and lots of laughs at the same time. 
> 
> Now about my cold toad's sweaters???


Jace will get right on your order!

Lol. Glad you're enjoying the forum.  :Smile:  Everyone here is pretty great. Except for Paul. He has a few loose screws.

----------


## FBTmom

Great. Thanks. Now I have to go try to find out who 'Paul' is.  It's post-hunting I go.......

----------


## 1beataway

> Great. Thanks. Now I have to go try to find out who 'Paul' is. It's post-hunting I go.......


He stalks me, so I bet he'll introduce himself soon. :P

*Hello again Elaine.......see ya soon.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Welcome aboard Diane*

----------


## FBTmom

How did you.......How did he..........What??  How did he post in your post, 1beataway??!! :EEK!: 

Ok. Um...

Hello Paul, and thanks for the welcome.

----------


## 1beataway

> How did you.......How did he..........What?? How did he post in your post, 1beataway??!!
> 
> Ok. Um...
> 
> Hello Paul, and thanks for the welcome.


He's a scary stalker.  :Frown:  And a moderator.

----------


## Paul Rust

> He's a scary stalker.  And a moderator.


 *The best of both worlds!*

----------


## FBTmom

That's kinda like your boss having the combination to your locker at work........ :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

> That's kinda like your boss having the combination to your locker at work........


* John won't let me have the combination.*
*But I have a big hammer!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## lnaminneci

> ** 
> *But I have a big hammer!*


Now it's my turn......I'm not gonna touch that one!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Paul Rust

> Now it's my turn......I'm not gonna touch that one!!!!


 *OMG!!  This is a family forum Lesley!!!!     LMAO*

----------


## 1beataway

> *OMG!! This is a family forum Lesley!!!! LMAO*


I know, right. Sheesh, Lesley.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## FBTmom

Paul, I was looking at the avatar pic you have. Quite interesting. Is that a Stalker Toad?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul Rust

> Paul, I was looking at the avatar pic you have. Quite interesting. Is that a Stalker Toad?


* Why yes it is, I trained it myself!*  :Big Grin: 
*You have a good eye for frogs!*

----------


## FBTmom

Only purple ones........that walk upright.

----------


## Jace

*Okay, I am working on sweater/hat/mittens/hoody orders.  I have to agree with Diane-frozen froggie bottoms are just not cool (well, they are, but they're not...you know what I mean) so she gets dibs on first order.  Who wants to be next?*

*The only thing you have to watch out for Paul (beside his big hammer that is!) is his frogs.  He posts pictures of them, you fall in love with the little froggie faces, and then Canada's borders slam shut and your heart breaks.  So yeah, watch his frogs....wait, does that sound wrong??!! *

----------


## Paul Rust

> *Okay, I am working on sweater/hat/mittens/hoody orders. I have to agree with Diane-frozen froggie bottoms are just not cool (well, they are, but they're not...you know what I mean) so she gets dibs on first order. Who wants to be next?*
> 
> *The only thing you have to watch out for Paul (beside his big hammer that is!) is his frogs. He posts pictures of them, you fall in love with the little froggie faces, and then Canada's borders slam shut and your heart breaks. So yeah, watch his frogs....wait, does that sound wrong??!!*


*Jo....we talked about this in our councelling, remember? Settle down and stop obsessing over my 'frogs'. Don't make me call the doctor back...again.*
*There is no such place as 'Canada'*

----------


## 1beataway

> *Jo....we talked about this in our councelling, remember? Settle down and stop obsessing over my 'frogs'. Don't make me call the doctor back...again.*
> *There is no such place as 'Canada'*


Sheesh, guys. I don't want to hear about Paul's frogs, Canada, and doctors.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Sheesh, guys. I don't want to hear about Paul's frogs, Canada, and doctors.


*It takes a village Elaine!*

----------


## 1beataway

> *It takes a village Elaine!*


To do what?

----------


## Paul Rust

> To do what?


* We need to be supportive of Jo through this tough time. Jo, I'm sorry honey, Im taken. You know that!*

----------


## Jace

*Sigh...one little frog, that's all I wanted.  Fine, I will make another appointment but the doc is a quack and frog lovers and ducks don't mix!  Besides, I have my eye on two African Clawed frogs anyway.  Phhhtttpppttt! *

----------


## lnaminneci

> *Sigh...one little frog, that's all I wanted. Fine, I will make another appointment but the doc is a quack and frog lovers and ducks don't mix! Besides, I have my eye on two African Clawed frogs anyway. Phhhtttpppttt!*


 
That's right!  Phhhtttpppttt!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Don't worry Jo-Anna, I'll show my support and go with you to see the quack.  Not that I have anything I need to see the quack about, it's just for you, so you don't feel alone.  I'll just sit and listen.  Maybe ask a question or two, about my... ummm, ..my friend

----------


## Jace

*Oh my...the friend. I thought I was the only one with that problem!! Oh Lesley, I already feel so much better!! *

----------


## FBTmom

Holy! I go to work and come home to slams on _Canada_  :EEK!:  , and my fellow Canadian being picked on! Hey Jo-Anna, before you make my sweaters, I think you need to make some undies for Paul's avatar frogs. They're creepy _and_ naked!

----------


## FBTmom

I've been off-line for quite a while, but while I was out of commission I received my reptile heater and the tank water has been around 78 degrees for a month now. 
Anyway, the one toad still isn't eating. It's been like a month and a half. He's not acting sick at all, though he has slimmed down. He was way too fat before, so now he's more normal looking, but I'm getting very concerned. Today I went and got a bunch of little crickets and put them in a rubbermaid bin with the one toad and left them for almost half an hour. The crickets crawl all over him, but he just tries to get out, or just sits there. I've tried this a couple times, with crickets and mealworms, but he just won't eat. Can he just not be hungry for this long? How long can he go without eating?

----------


## Jace

*Welcome back!  I was wondering where you had gone....Paul's frogs wouldn't accept the undies.  They like being nudist, but hey, we tried.*

*If frogs are cold or in hibernation mode for a while, it may take them longer to accept food.  However, these guys don't have a huge body mass, so if he truly hasn't eaten that long, I'd be surprised he was still alive.  I would feeding him separately as that would be his best chance of getting something, anything.  If necessary, give him a lukewarm treated bath before and afterwards.  I had to do that with my smallest one to encourage eating and digestion and it worked.  Is the rubbermaid container clear or opaque?  I use a white tall bucket to feed mine in and because they can't see through it, as soon as the lid is on, they settle down and pig out.  Sorry I can't think of something else for you to try...*

----------


## FBTmom

Hi Jace.
The rubbermaid bucket is blue, so he can't see out. But I didn't put a lid on it because it would be totally dark in there. Should I use something else, or is dark ok?
He was only in cooler water (70 degrees) for a few weeks tops before I got the heater. Now the water has been 78 for just over a month. I try feeding him every few days, sometimes in the bin, sometimes in his tank. He only has one tank mate (who eats fine) so I'm able to monitor his food. I can guarantee he hasn't eaten a thing, unless he's eating the frog moss off the ground. He was quite obese prior to this, so maybe he's been living off his own fat? I don't know, but he definately doesn't act like a starving, sick toad. 
I can try the warm bath prior to feeding and see if that helps, and if the bin I'm using isn't good I can find something else to use.
I'm posting a pic of him that I took just around the time he stopped eating. It's not the greatest as far as showing how fat he was, but it's the most recent and does show his plumpness. His belly would flop and spread out under him when he 'sat'. My avatar is also the same toad. I'll try to get a new updated pic of him and post it. 
Another things that's odd is since the heater went in, the toads spend very little time in the water, where as before they were in there 99% of the time. Yes, the water is treated.
Thanks!

----------


## Tony

FBTs are from temperate regions, they can handle the cold just fine and will slow down quite a bit. I wintered mine in an unheated room that got down into the 40's some nights (about 8C for you metric types). They maintained their body mass just fine even without eating much, if at all, for a few months.

----------


## Jace

*Wow, he was very portly, wasn't he??    If he's not acting sick, then I would just try and keep feeding him and one day he is going to pig out and look at you like "what's the big deal??".  Like all frogs and toads, FBTs do need to see movement to know its food-if the container you are using is too dark, I am not sure he will eat.  My solid white one still allows light, but the lid allows me to put all the toads in there, snap a lid on, and do other stuff without risk of them escaping.  When I only had 3-4, I used a white or yellow ice cream bucket...that worked really well too (and gave my family an excuse to eat lots of ice cream for "extra" feeding buckets!  ).  Keep trying and unless he gets really thin, he might just be on his own personal toad version of Jenny Craig. *

----------


## FBTmom

Portly! That's the perfect word for how he looked. :Stick Out Tongue: 

I have an ice cream bucket I can use (who doesn't!). I'm going to gut load these crickets for a day (since he turned his nose up at them already today), and try tomorrow with the ice cream bucket. I'll let him sit in a warm bath first like you suggested, then remove the water and add crickets. 

Hi Tony.
Thanks for your response. I'm suprised FBT's could handle the cold like that. I thought they always needed some warmth.

----------


## Jace

*Best of luck and keep us posted on how he's doing.  I've had a stubborn toad turn his nose up for a week max, so this has me kind of stumped, to tell you the truth.  I will try and do some more research on my end and see if I can come up with something else for you to try.  Until then, fingers crossed!*

----------


## FBTmom

Thanks, Jace. 
Here is a picture of him (Spuzzum) that I just took 5 min. ago. Like I've said, he looks far from a starving toad! Still some tummy on him, even now. If I wasn't 100% sure, I'd say he's getting food from somewhere. But there's no way. My son hand feeds the other one, and we don't just dump crickets in for a free feed. If we do put one in loose, we watch from a distance and Spuzzum just ignores it, even if it walks all over him. Same as in the bin. They walk all over him (dumb crickets!) and he just ignores them. 
But, we'll just keep trying. :Smile:

----------


## FBTmom

*HE ATE!!*   Spuzzum finally ate not one, but two crickets!  He darned near took my son's finger off, too, grabbing them so fast. We are so excited and relieved.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thank you everyone for your great advice.

----------


## Jace

*Awesome news!!  Good thing they don't have teeth, eh??  *

----------


## FBTmom

:Big Grin:   Just picturing these guys with teeth. LOL

----------


## Jace

*Lol-kind of hard when you look at those sweet little faces to imagine Jaws!  However, let's not give them any ideas...mine are eyeballing me as I type (cue theme music  ).*

----------

